# Play Sand As Substrate?



## Uncle Rico

I was wondering if regular children's play sand from the hardware store would be a good substrate for medium sized fish (5-6 inches). I have never used sand as a substrate before and have always used gravel.


----------



## Murphy18

Hell yeah!! its just about the most common substrate ever very cheap and looks good too, eveyrone uses it, just give it a nice good rinse beforehand!!


----------



## I Can Mate

if you want white sand you could use pool filter sand found at spa stores


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I have used play sand before and made the mistake of not washing it out good and my tank was cloudy for about a week or so. Rinse 1 bag at a time and when you think you have rinsed it good enough rinse it a couple more times. It has a natural look and is very cheap and plant grow fine in it. Good luck and rinse well.


----------



## Uncle Rico

In your guy's opinion, what color sand makes red bellys look the best?


----------



## RedneckR0nin

White Pacific substrate sand. By far it makes them just shine and brings out the color so well. So white as white can be Rico.


----------



## Guest

I am going to have to disagree ( Sry RnR, lol) I find the whiter the sand/substrate the more washed out your P's look, especially captive bred P's. I would recommend black sand/substrate. IMO it really makes those red bellies pop!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

It is all in the keeper and what you like. If you want your Ps to shine and really show the silver then go with a lighter color sand and if you want them more of a gray with a darker red belly then go with darker sand. You Ps will reflect what ever colors are around them so it all in your taste of what you like. I keep all my fish in a white sand so the really shine but thats what I like. So both K and RnR are correct +1 rep for both of you.


----------



## Ibanez247

Play sand works well but I suggest takign the time to clean it before puttign it in the aquarium. Its on the dusty side. Heres a pic of what it looks like in my 125. I also mixed in some small gravel.


----------



## Davebod89

I have always used play sand in my tanks and have had no problems "Touch Wood!"

Just the stuff from your general hardware store! Couple quid a bag, Can't go wrong


----------



## theblackduck8907

Since I had my tank apart for the move home I switched from gravel to play sand and I love it. Washed it really well and didn't have a problem


----------



## Uncle Rico

Ibanez247 said:


> Play sand works well but I suggest takign the time to clean it before puttign it in the aquarium. Its on the dusty side. Heres a pic of what it looks like in my 125. I also mixed in some small gravel.
> 
> View attachment 194166


Thanks for the pic! +1 I am also curious to see a pic of someone who has a tank with black sand, and another of someone who has a tank with white sand.


----------



## Jared35

I have play sand in my 240 gallon I'll post a picture in a bit of it. I love the stuff looks very natrual and I used a pillow case and just put a bag in at a time untill it washed clean. It worked perfect no dust what so ever. When I get home I can put a picture up of it if you like!


----------



## HGI

I have white silica sand in my 170g, it was $12 a 50lb bag and took me 3 bags but I've could of easily only needed 2 bags... I just wanted a deeper level of sand so I could plant and make hills and what not.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

White silica sand...


----------



## Uncle Rico

Wow thanks for all those pics, that really helps +1 to all. I am jealous of that 170 gallon, that is really sweet. One of these days...

*Hey Ibanez, what kind of fish are those, are those terns? They look really nice!


----------



## Murphy18

Here are some pics of my fish when i had them on white sand. I really liked the look of it but decided to try something new so i recently changed to black moon sand. (I hope the pics dont show up huge)

Their bodies are now a really cool looking dark greay colour, almost black, instead of silver like it used to be. The reds still shows in them, just not as vibrant as before. I wil have to remember to take updated pics sometime. There was 30 pounds of sand in there, cost me about £20 i think.


----------



## HGI

^ Lets see some pics of them with the black sand, I want to see the difference.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Murphy, wtf !? What were you feeding those guys and where can I get some of that food? I agree with above, I'd like to see your fish over the black sand so we can compare.


----------



## His Majesty

I find that either bright white sand or jet black looks best. not just with piranha's but with most fish. but that's just what i like.
and play sand as others have already said is fine to use. many people do so

also rico, your avatar is oozing a homosexual vibe


----------



## shiver905

I think Reds look best in Black.

I have playsand now,
If I could go back, Id do Black gravel.

Id never put anytype of sand in my tank again.
I Hate the fact if it gets kicked up, It goes all over the place, Including your filter.
Im shure the reduces the life of the filter itself,
Not to mention you gotta clean the sand out of it.


----------



## hughie

Ive used play sand for years now, with piranhas and the normal tropical fish i have now. I think it looks much better than regular gravel and makes for some interesting landscaping. Only problem with it is the washing when you first get it. I say its much much easier to keep a cleaner tank with sand.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I like something similar to ibanez. I have play sand mixed with some gravel (mostly sand). I've posted my tank here before.

I like a natural look so for that reason generally i stick with brown. Whites nice but it shows crap easier. Blacks looks alright, but its just not natural and its expensive. So, i spend 10$ for some play sand that looks natural rather then 200$ for some black moon sand.


----------



## rhom15

im going to order a truck load of sand and start changing all my tanks nice pics guys














bye bye gravel hello sand


----------



## thundergolf

Ive just picked up 4 50lbs bags of white playsand from Meijer for $2.50 per bag.
I washed it and added it to the tank, It looks awesome!!


----------



## NakedSavage

Black substrate all the way for reds!

Or if u want a natural look i found leveling sand from lowes.... its REALLY dirty im talkin half the sand gone after washing.. its like clay or something.. but once u get it clean it looks so nice, its brown sand and fine gravel up to your average aquarium gravel size all mixed with many different color shades.. alittle red, browns, black, and lighter colors. Very natural looking.


----------



## streetthrowback

thundergolf said:


> Ive just picked up 4 50lbs bags of white playsand from Meijer for $2.50 per bag.
> I washed it and added it to the tank, It looks awesome!!


where els would you find white playsand?? in ny we dont ahve any Meijer


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

streetthrowback said:


> Ive just picked up 4 50lbs bags of white playsand from Meijer for $2.50 per bag.
> I washed it and added it to the tank, It looks awesome!!


where els would you find white playsand?? in ny we dont ahve any Meijer
[/quote]

Check pool supply stores for pool filter sand. I've heard of people using this stuff before and liking it. its supposed to be cheap too though i have no first hand experience.


----------



## streetthrowback

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Ive just picked up 4 50lbs bags of white playsand from Meijer for $2.50 per bag.
> I washed it and added it to the tank, It looks awesome!!


where els would you find white playsand?? in ny we dont ahve any Meijer
[/quote]

Check pool supply stores for pool filter sand. I've heard of people using this stuff before and liking it. its supposed to be cheap too though i have no first hand experience.
[/quote]

i did and they have them but not in white, and home depot and lowes has play sand not poll filter sand


----------



## sick of chiclids

Glad I stumbled accross this one!!! I am brand new to piranha and would never have thought to use sand. Looks great and will be in my tank for sure. Thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## Buckman

pool filter sand runs about $9 per 50lb bag. i use it and its great.


----------



## streetthrowback

Buckman said:


> pool filter sand runs about $9 per 50lb bag. i use it and its great.


yea i got the gray one cuase i couldnt find the white one, where would i be able to get the black one, any ideas?


----------



## assclown

i use masons sand, a little cleaner than play sand and denser
as well, not a lot of silt when you fill up the tank


----------



## Medici

I used red gravels, that really reflect my p's color very well, and very bloody look for their style.



Uncle Rico said:


> In your guy's opinion, what color sand makes red bellys look the best?


----------



## corbypete

Yep use it.

I bought some sand used for patios. Its great, its quite fine but its fully washed (or it would leave rain marks on the patios) so you dump it straight in the tank ,fill up and job done! ZERO clouding.

My play sand took a lot of cleaning! But great once done... but you doe ge tht eanaerobic mould...im not getting any on the sand used for patios.


----------



## streetthrowback

does anyaboy know where you can get black sand or white sand cheap sand like the pool filter??


----------



## TheSpaz13

Any pool supply store, maybe home depot or lowes for cheap white sand. The black sand you normally need to go to a pet store for and pay through the nose


----------



## streetthrowback

TheSpaz13 said:


> Any pool supply store, maybe home depot or lowes for cheap white sand. The black sand you normally need to go to a pet store for and pay through the nose


i called like almost everyone by me and no one has them in stock, lowes and home depot only have play sand, so i had to go to a pool store and just get the reg. it looks like reg sand but oh well, beats paying those crazy prices and a fish store


----------



## corbypete

shop around!! I went to a really commercial pet store, it was like £11-16 for a 2kg bag. 
I went to an aquatics centre, they had massive 10kg bags for £2.99 !!


----------



## sick of chiclids

Murphy18 said:


> Here are some pics of my fish when i had them on white sand. I really liked the look of it but decided to try something new so i recently changed to black moon sand. (I hope the pics dont show up huge)
> 
> Their bodies are now a really cool looking dark greay colour, almost black, instead of silver like it used to be. The reds still shows in them, just not as vibrant as before. I wil have to remember to take updated pics sometime. There was 30 pounds of sand in there, cost me about £20 i think.


BUMP! I hated to see this topic go by the wayside.

And I think we all want to know&#8230; WTF are you feeding those fish?


----------



## Soul Assassin

sick of chiclids said:


> Here are some pics of my fish when i had them on white sand. I really liked the look of it but decided to try something new so i recently changed to black moon sand. (I hope the pics dont show up huge)
> 
> Their bodies are now a really cool looking dark greay colour, almost black, instead of silver like it used to be. The reds still shows in them, just not as vibrant as before. I wil have to remember to take updated pics sometime. There was 30 pounds of sand in there, cost me about £20 i think.


BUMP! I hated to see this topic go by the wayside.

And I think we all want to know&#8230; WTF are you feeding those fish?
[/quote]

bunp, Murphy where are the black sand pics man?


----------

